# What desert Scorpions should I get?



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I am setting up a desert vivarium and want to get some desert scorpions to live in it. Possibly a small colony? Can you recommend a good candidate for this?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't hold me to this but i am sure that i read somewhere that Gold Scorpions can be kept communally


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually yes i did it was in my computer history here we go

*Gold Scorpions*









The gold scorpion is native to western Africa and the Middle East. It burrows in sandy soils in rocky areas. They range in size from 2 to 3.5 inches. They are quick moving, small, chunky scorpions. This scorpion has a shiny straw or golden yellow appearance with short rounded pincers.
Many species of gold scorpions will sting if confronted and grab with their pincers. Their sting is quite painful and some of these species produce more severe symptoms. Because of their disposition, these scorpions should only be kept by an experienced collector.









*Gold Scorpion Care Sheet*
A ten gallon terrarium with an under tank heat pad is required. Sand or a mixture of eco-earth and sand three to four inches deep makes a suitable substrate. The habitat should also have a shallow water dish and small flat rocks, cork bark, or logs to make hide areas. Multiple gold scorpions can be in the same habitat as long as they are well fed and enough hiding areas and places to burrow are supplied. Gut loaded crickets and other insects will make up the scorpion’s diet.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks, I will look into these further. 

Also anyone know of any desert scorpions avaliable now or soon? Just so I know what Im likely to be able to get my mitts on . No handling pun intended.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

These scorpions (Scorpio Maurus) from experience and what i have read on european forums in the past eat each other they can go months ok but then they eat each other, also that care sheet is pants under tank heating wtf. Best to keep one specie if you want a desert if you want a colony get some emps.

I recommend Vaejovis spinigerus, Hadrurus Arizonensis or Smeringus mesaensis as a good desert sp non communal


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Vaejovis spinigerus have been reported to be communal but i still would not bother


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Voltage said:


> These scorpions (Scorpio Maurus)



Just to point out to you and Teeny: SM's aren't desert scorpions, per se. They require some humidity in their vivs. Which is fine, just so you're aware, they dont like it bone dry. 

Also, yes, as with a few species they "can" be kept communally, but its always a risk. The male I have now has apparently killed two females and taking the metasoma off another female! He is kept seperately from my female :devil:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I've heard of a few cases of _Hadrurus Arizonensis _being kept communally, but I reckon you'd need a biiiiiiig tank.

I tried keeping 2 _Caraboctonus Keyserlingi _together once. I believe they mated and then the male mysteriously lost his head...


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Just to point out to you and Teeny: SM's aren't desert scorpions, per se. They require some humidity in their vivs. Which is fine, just so you're aware, they dont like it bone dry.
> 
> Also, yes, as with a few species they "can" be kept communally, but its always a risk. The male I have now has apparently killed two females and taking the metasoma off another female! He is kept seperately from my female :devil:


I never suggeted they were desert sp's did i, but you might want to look at what you said because they are found in deserts,as i found when we visited egypt. But they also can be found in rainforests


----------

